# Old '65 Cub 100



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I recently acquired this 1965 cub cadet 100. The last time it ran was 12-13 years ago. Everything worked fine back then except the generator wasn't charging. It was kept in a shed but the shed had a large hole in the roof right above the tractor. It's pretty filthy, in definite need of alot of sand blasting but everything is still solid except the deck has two holes in the rear. Which could be patched with a mig fairly easy. I originally thought I might tear it down and restore it but I don't think I'd ever get done with it. Maybe i'll part it out. it's 90% complete. The tires are 30 years old they still hold air. The engine isn't locked up it turns freely. The trans. had very clean waterless oil in it. Deck spindles still turn but have some slop in the bearings. Someone painted this at some time, under all that peeling paint is more paint. Missing screen over the clutch and the screen over the flywheel. Air cleaner post is broken air cleaner is in the garage. No real threads left in the block for the exaust pipe, it and the muffler are in the garage also. Has a tailight that the bracket is broken. But the light is in good shape. Cables (Throttle-Choke) are rusty and locked up. Push button for the starter is also froze up from rust. The deck pulleys look pretty rusty They might be able to be saved but they look real iffy. I' going to try to start it in the next week if I can rig up an exhaust I don't want to start it with no pipe I'll burn the valve. All in all it's pretty darn decent, would have been alot less dirty and less rusty if they would have thrown a cheap vinyl tarp over it, but it was free so what the heck.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

More pictures


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I worked on a model 100 for a local guy last summer. Pretty nice unit. His was restored sometime in the past, but it was starting to fade a bit. He used it as a backup mower in case his Murray ever conked out. I see yours has optional fenders, or someone made them. The one I worked on had the old original knobby back tires and no fenders.


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

i'd love to find an old mower like that....and for free , thats the best part...great find


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Free for an original Cub? Id keep it. Id say the best thing to do is to go thru it, fix what needs to be fixed ( clean up rusty spots ) and leave it as is so it can be used w/o fear of scratching it - id search for some original implements and put it to work as it was originally built for. 

I have some tractors with rust on em- i say it gives them character - anyone can have a shiney brand new tractor- the rusty ones are the workers.

When you want to sell it, itd be worth a whole lot with all the extra implements.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll keep that in mind, It really isn't in bad shape! Couple holes in deck, couple minor cracks, one in the tower and one in the bendover on the front of the hood. Easy fix with a mig and a medium grit disc. Frame is solid as a rock. I wander what it would have looked like if the shed didn't have a giant hole in the roof. I would like to find out about these fenders, did they make such a thing? Or did someone fabricate these? They are mounted similar to the round ones and have those cross braces/bolts. It's not threaded rod, the braces only have thread on the ends. I'm still up in the air on what to do with it. Jeez even my wife likes it, she said "I like that it's kinda cute" now that's bizzare! I'd have to get rid of that LT4000 out there I'm full up.


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

you have to keep it....lol.. just think a few miles down the road and your be kicking yourself for selling it


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Tried to start it, starter still works, has compression, doesn't have any spark, cleaned the points, still got nothing. The end of the condenser is falling apart I think I better go get another one and try again! I'll get a new set of points also. The coil looks like it was replaced at some time it looks pretty good, but that doesn't mean it's ok. Starter switch is locked up from rust, so I just put the jumper cables directly on the starter. Put a hotwire on the headlights they still work well.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Uniontown! Your only a couple hours down the road!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hard to tell if those fenders could be factory or not - id think if they were made after the fact, the paint would be a different shade of yellow , they seem to be a thicker metal from the pics.

Reminds me of my 69 Simplicity Broadmoor- PO said it sat for about 20 years in his barn , i believed it because it was loaded with spider webs and a good 2" of dust on it - i put a newer 10HP briggs on it , and i gave it a 'cosmetic ' paint job- shoulda never done that because ive had to work out fitment issues ever since.


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks familar, I've got a cub 70 in the garage, think its '68-70. One of these days I'll get around to working on it. Needs some motor work as it doesn't have much compression. Only reason I still have it, is I put a many of miles on it as a kid. Not to mention, they just don't make them like this anymore.

Aubrey


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Well what really saved this thing from total rust out was someone repainted this thing all of it. Including the wheels so most of the peeling paint is the repaint. The paint on the rear wheels is really peeling but, there's more paint underneath. I also noticed that it probably had a hydraulic pump mounted to it, scar marks and surface rust on the right side where the pump would mount. And the lift for a three point on the rear. I put a new set of points in it, the carb was gushing gas so I turned the valve off and poured some in the carb and it started and took off.


----------

